# Replicating Leo's in OKC - Sauce and Cake Recipes



## allanthal (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a sauce recipe that uses nutmeg or a strawberry 'nana cake recipe. These were both staples at Leo's and know that I am stuck in Atlanta (pulled pork hell) I would love to get close.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2012)

Where is "Leo's"?


----------



## fat-n-sassy (Feb 3, 2013)

I eat at Leo's BBQ in Oklahoma City monthly.
I absolutely love their sauce and have tried my hand at making it.
This is as close as I can get to replicating it. It's far from a perfect match, but it's very similar. 

2 cups Heinz Catsup 
1 1/2 cups Water
   2/3 cups apple cider vinegar
       1 cup brown sugar
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon onion powder

Combine ingredients, simmer and stir for 3 hours.


----------



## fat-n-sassy (Feb 9, 2013)

I actually found that simmering it for 3 hours gives it a better concentrated flavor


----------

